# Beretta 92s Magazine questions ?



## Perry57 (May 10, 2013)

Considering purchasing older Beretta 92s model. Was told it needs special magazine because of bottom release ? Also, was informed that a 92s clip will fit newer 92 series models, but newer clips will NOT fit older 92s model? Can someone please explain. 

Who sells magazines for older 92s models ?

Thanks!

Regards,
Perry57


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta Mag Beretta 92 Cx4 Storm (with 92/96 Series Mag Well) 9mm < link

Your pistol must be a double stack and have the magazines w/ cutouts at least on the bottom or top and bottom as the ones from midway(i.e. link above)..: Evidently Beretta is still making them.


----------



## ScoutsOut139 (May 30, 2021)

Clarification? I have Baretta 92 with 15 round magazine with lower release. - So I can use a 10 round with lower magazine release in the same pistol?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have 92FS magazines with the bottom cutout, and some without. The magazine needs a cutout at the bottom, for it to work with the "S" Model.


----------

